# Ready to go! Suggestions???



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

We are ready to venture out a little bit more this year. Usually take 5-7 trips (weekends and July 4th week) a year. We mainly go to either Brackenridge or Texana and my FIL works for a company that has a private campground on the San Marcos River. This year, we've been thinking about River Rd on the Guadalupe, Splashway, and maybe Jellystone to add to the mix. Our 2 kids will be 3 and 4 years old just as summer starts. Looking to make 8 to 10 weekend trips this year. Where do y'all like to take the family? Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

If you come here for the river, I would do it as early in the summer as possible. 
I'm hearing that w/ the current aquifer level and not much rain predicted, this could be a very bad year for our rivers in the hill country.


----------



## squidly (Sep 26, 2005)

With kids that age Jellystone in waller tx. You kids will love it. Call ahead and reserve a "premium" site under the shade trees.... worth the extra dollars. Splashway is also great, but Jellystone is more geared for the little guys.


----------



## bluebean1030 (Feb 8, 2014)

we love going to splashway and get a season pass every year. I have never camped there but want to try it this year. As far as camping we love Inks Lake but it is a little far for a short trip.


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for y'alls input!


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

http://leisurecamp.net/

Highly recommend!!!!


----------

